# What are they called?



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I need to do some work on the ceiling of a bedroom in my folks house. They added a light box in the ceiling, and I think whoever was crawling around up there knocked the plaster around the box loose from the lath. It's all in one piece so far, no cracks, just loose. 

I've seen this type of repair done before, used some large washers with screws to secure the loose plaster and then skim over. Problem is, what are these washers called? Plaster washers? Ceiling buttons? I can't for the life of me remember! Maybe because it is 4:21 AM and I can't sleep. I would like to know exactly what I'm looking for when I go, just in case I can't find them and need to be pointed in the right direction.

Also, has anyone tried that glue system for plaster repair? Willy's? If so, what did you think?


----------



## morgancdavis08 (Jan 11, 2010)

I believe you mean fender washers..


----------



## morgancdavis08 (Jan 11, 2010)

or maybe roofing tins??


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

plaster washers 
www.charlesstsupply.com


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Ds, that would be them.


----------

